# DA expensesOur showcase fees paid for by the club or by the families? Are there scholarships availab



## smellycleats (Feb 7, 2018)

Are expenses for DA families the same at all DA clubs?  Specifically, are all DA familes required to pay for travel and hotel stays? Are showcase fees paid for by the club or by the families? Are there scholarships available for some percentage of players on each team? I understand LA Premiere girls DA is funded but for all of the other clubs are the financial obligations universal?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 7, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Are expenses for DA families the same at all DA clubs?  Specifically, are all DA familes required to pay for travel and hotel stays? Are showcase fees paid for by the club or by the families? Are there scholarships available for some percentage of players on each team? I understand LA Premiere girls DA is funded but for all of the other clubs are the financial obligations universal?


Sorry- thread title is a mess.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 7, 2018)

Each Club is different......


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 7, 2018)

I think it is LA Galaxy is full funded.  But who wants to drive 4 days a week to the westside.   Worst traffic in the country.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 7, 2018)

LAGalaxy is funded, they practice in Carson
Pateadores is also funded, they practice in the OC
LA Premier also Funded, they practice in The Pasadena area

Everyone else has fees....


----------



## MarkM (Feb 7, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Are expenses for DA families the same at all DA clubs?  Specifically, are all DA familes required to pay for travel and hotel stays? Are showcase fees paid for by the club or by the families? Are there scholarships available for some percentage of players on each team? I understand LA Premiere girls DA is funded but for all of the other clubs are the financial obligations universal?


My understanding is that showcase and ref fees are paid by DA (not by clubs or players).  There are no the hotel stay requirements for DA.  DA offers travel arrangement services, but teams/players are not required to stay at specific hotels.  Scholarships are done on a club-by-club basis, but DA does require some minimum level of support by clubs (not sure the percentage).  Some clubs advertise the scholarship opportunities, while other clubs you have to ask.  Players can apply directly to DA to get travel expenses covered.


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 7, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> LAGalaxy is funded, they practice in Carson
> Pateadores is also funded, they practice in the OC
> LA Premier also Funded, they practice in The Pasadena area
> 
> Everyone else has fees....


When a club is funded, is travel included?


----------



## smellycleats (Feb 7, 2018)

MarkM said:


> My understanding is that showcase and ref fees are paid by DA (not by clubs or players).  There are no the hotel stay requirements for DA.  DA offers travel arrangement services, but teams/players are not required to stay at specific hotels.  Scholarships are done on a club-by-club basis, but DA does require some minimum level of support by clubs (not sure the percentage).  Some clubs advertise the scholarship opportunities, while other clubs you have to ask.  Players can apply directly to DA to get travel expenses covered.


So comparing non funded clubs, is there a wide rage in terms of expenses? what would you say most non funded DA families spent this year on fees, kit, travel, etc? which club is most expensive? Which is the least?


----------



## MarkM (Feb 7, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> So comparing non funded clubs, is there a wide rage in terms of expenses? what would you say most non funded DA families spent this year on fees, kit, travel, etc? which club is most expensive? Which is the least?


I have no idea and its hard to tell with the league/system so new.  Not everyone on every team gets the same deal at the non-funded clubs, especially when applying to DA for travel expenses.  After seeking all the aid we could get, I'm guessing club fees and travel expenses for my dd will total just below $1,500.  That's for a non-fully funded club.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 7, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> LAGalaxy is funded, they practice in Carson
> Pateadores is also funded, they practice in the OC
> LA Premier also Funded, they practice in The Pasadena area
> 
> Everyone else has fees....



When did LA Premier get funded?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 7, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> When a club is funded, is travel included?


I don’t know....I assume it is different from Club to Club.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 7, 2018)

Our team travels as a team and stays in the same hotel.  Parents pay that cost.


----------



## Soccer (Feb 7, 2018)

Slammers covers dues.

Pat’s you pay nothing zip nada

LA Galaxy nothing zip nada

LAFC is not fully funded.  Not sure if they pay for anything, no clue.

As US Soccer said the above two are it across the US.  (Pats and LAG)


----------



## Josep (Feb 7, 2018)

Showcases will run you a couple grand.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 8, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> When did LA Premier get funded?


Am I wrong?  I very well could be but I thought I read they Where at least partially funded if not fully.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 8, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Our team travels as a team and stays in the same hotel.  Parents pay that cost.


That will always be the case.  It's girls soccer.


----------



## Nutmeg (Feb 8, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Am I wrong?  I very well could be but I thought I read they Where at least partially funded if not fully.


LA Premier is not funded


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 8, 2018)

Nutmeg said:


> LA Premier is not funded


I guess there is a 1st time for everything LOL...sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Josep (Feb 8, 2018)

It appeared the funded teams didn’t have as much travel support as the other clubs in Florida.  The teams took buses.  Blues had very few parents - and they are not funded.  Not sure if North Carolina will be the same. 

I get the dynamic of traveling as a team.  But there were many teams with great family support.  It comes at a cost as rooms are close to $200 a night, rental car and flights are probably $500 so, for a week - you’re looking at probably 2k or more for a parent and kid.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Feb 9, 2018)

Josep said:


> It appeared the funded teams didn’t have as much travel support as the other clubs in Florida.  The teams took buses.  Blues had very few parents - and they are not funded.  Not sure if North Carolina will be the same.
> 
> I get the dynamic of traveling as a team.  But there were many teams with great family support.  It comes at a cost as rooms are close to $200 a night, rental car and flights are probably $500 so, for a week - you’re looking at probably 2k or more for a parent and kid.


What club took buses?


----------



## Josep (Feb 9, 2018)

LadiesMan217 said:


> What club took buses?


Let me rephrase, traveled as a team (flight/ground) without parents.


----------



## Arnie3 (Feb 9, 2018)

MarkM said:


> My understanding is that showcase and ref fees are paid by DA (not by clubs or players).  There are no the hotel stay requirements for DA.  DA offers travel arrangement services, but teams/players are not required to stay at specific hotels.  Scholarships are done on a club-by-club basis, but DA does require some minimum level of support by clubs (not sure the percentage).  Some clubs advertise the scholarship opportunities, while other clubs you have to ask.  Players can apply directly to DA to get travel expenses covered.


DA Showcase events are stay and play.  Teams are required to book their rooms through Anthony Travel.


----------



## MarkM (Feb 9, 2018)

Arnie3 said:


> DA Showcase events are stay and play.  Teams are required to book their rooms through Anthony Travel.


What does stay and play mean?  Are San Diego teams required to stay in hotels during the summer showcase in San Diego?


----------



## Arnie3 (Feb 9, 2018)

MarkM said:


> What does stay and play mean?  Are San Diego teams required to stay in hotels during the summer showcase in San Diego?


Stay & Play is a rule that many tournaments use.  The tournament "negotiates" rates with hotels in the area and then requires participating teams (that need hotel rooms) to stay in during the tournament.  Many of those hotels kick-back many to the sponsoring club.  I doubt that the San Diego teams would be required to book hotel rooms.  It is usually a radius that teams that are local could drive and play.  However, any team traveling from outside of the San Diego area would be required to book through Anthony Travel.  When the California teams traveled to Florida and will travel to North Carolina, we had to book our team rooms through Anthony travel as part of the stay and play rule.  Clubs/Teams incur this expense.  Whether or not they pass the expense on to the players/families, is unique to each club.


----------



## MarkM (Feb 9, 2018)

Arnie3 said:


> Stay & Play is a rule that many tournaments use.  The tournament "negotiates" rates with hotels in the area and then requires participating teams (that need hotel rooms) to stay in during the tournament.  Many of those hotels kick-back many to the sponsoring club.  I doubt that the San Diego teams would be required to book hotel rooms.  It is usually a radius that teams that are local could drive and play.  However, any team traveling from outside of the San Diego area would be required to book through Anthony Travel.  When the California teams traveled to Florida and will travel to North Carolina, we had to book our team rooms through Anthony travel as part of the stay and play rule.  Clubs/Teams incur this expense.  Whether or not they pass the expense on to the players/families, is unique to each club.


My understanding is that Anthony Travel is the "preferred" travel agent for the events. I didn't know that US Soccer is getting a kickback from the $89 a night room at the Quality Inn.


----------



## Arnie3 (Feb 9, 2018)

MarkM said:


> My understanding is that Anthony Travel is the "preferred" travel agent for the events. I didn't know that US Soccer is getting a kickback from the $89 a night room at the Quality Inn.


I didn't mean to imply that US Soccer operates in this manner.  I don't know that US Soccer receives any money from the hotels that are utilized.  I have found that the hotels and rates that we have seen so far with the DA Showcases have been the same rates as if you booked through hotels.com.


----------



## Josep (Feb 9, 2018)

89 is a steal.  Florida was 189 for 6 nights plus tax.


----------



## Soccer (Feb 10, 2018)

They do get a kick back from Anthony.

For fact.


----------



## Futbol Fan (Feb 22, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Slammers covers dues.
> 
> Pat’s you pay nothing zip nada
> 
> ...


Surf is a quality club and large...is this academy fully funded, for boys or girls?


----------



## outside! (Feb 22, 2018)

Futbol Fan said:


> Surf is a quality club and large...is this academy fully funded, for boys or girls?


If a club is going to fund academy players, they better fund both boys and girls. The California Fair Play Act (AB 2404) applies since "This includes sports leagues run by third-party organizations that use park and recreation property."
http://legalaidatwork.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Fair_Play_Act_Info_and_Checklist.pdf


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

outside! said:


> If a club is going to fund academy players, they better fund both boys and girls. The California Fair Play Act (AB 2404) applies since "This includes sports leagues run by third-party organizations that use park and recreation property."
> http://legalaidatwork.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Fair_Play_Act_Info_and_Checklist.pdf


"...provide opportunities..."


----------

